# Is it just me...



## Lobo Roo (Apr 1, 2007)

Or did everything thing just go dark grey?  If it isn't just my computer, I'm not too fond of it. What do you guys think?


----------



## Zakassis (Apr 1, 2007)

Apparently, the banner has been changed to "Bandwith Eater Pro"...

Erm...now I'm scared...

April Fool's, maybe?


----------



## Lobo Roo (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah, I think so, 'cuz I just noticed that.

For the record, it's still March for 30 minutes for me. -_- So..um..that's my excuse. *sheepish*


----------



## Lmai (Apr 1, 2007)

Lol I actually like the dark grey for some reason!

Probably an april fools thing. Heh, i still have half an hour until April First!


----------



## Hanazawa (Apr 1, 2007)

I had to reload to see it (heh) and I actually kind of like this color scheme. 

Fender as a dragon is kinda cute too.


----------



## Cole_cat (Apr 1, 2007)

yeah, I actually like this color theme XD, would be pretty awesome if we could toggle this when the april1st thing is over o.o


----------



## Sarn Darkholm (Apr 1, 2007)

its an april fools joke i think, personally I like the dark gray motif


----------



## Lobo Roo (Apr 1, 2007)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> Fender as a dragon is kinda cute too.



I also noticed his right ear is pierced. I never knew Fender had the gay! xD


----------



## Growly (Apr 1, 2007)

Ohhh, so that's what's going on.


----------



## SynjoDeonecros (Apr 1, 2007)

I am in wholehearted agreement on the dark gray scheme thing. I'm fairly sensitive to light and bright objects, and I personally find the current color scheme a lot more easy on the eyes than the original one. Maybe we should start a petition to get new selectable themes for the site; I know y-gallery and Yiffstar has them, so why not?


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 1, 2007)

I likes it.


----------



## DavidN (Apr 1, 2007)

Ah, I completely forgot that I'm now five hours behind - that would also explain Playmouse's similar disappearance slightly earlier. Colour me stupid.


----------



## m2pt5 (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm just here to echo the "keep it as an option" sentiment. I like the current colors much better than the normal ones.


----------



## Visimar (Apr 1, 2007)

I have to agree with the colour scheme actually being better. I hope it's possible to keep it as an option.


----------



## Surgat (Apr 1, 2007)

I like the new fender and the new color scheme better.


----------



## Dickie (Apr 1, 2007)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> I had to reload to see it (heh) and I actually kind of like this color scheme.
> 
> Fender as a dragon is kinda cute too.



If I'm not mistaken, he's a Digimon XP

And I hope they keep the new colour scheme. It's much easier on the eyes, methinks.


----------



## marymouse (Apr 1, 2007)

I vote for keeping it dark!  I think it makes the art stand out nicely.


----------



## Sage (Apr 1, 2007)

New layout, Sage's verdict...

Freakin' cool.

Edit: The search is ... semi-there as well!


----------



## Rhainor (Apr 1, 2007)

I kinda like the new color scheme...and I kinda don't.  Call me crazy if you wish, but somehow in my mind, a dark background on a gallery site with mostly images just screams "porn site", which is not how I want to think of FA.  White background is horrible, but the sky-blue that was there before was nice.

As with all things, I vote "make it an option".


----------



## tacticalsnake (Apr 1, 2007)

HAHAHAHAH
I remember this colour scheme. If I'm not mistaken, it's identical to the colour scheme FA had the first time the site ever went up... 

Ohh, damn April Fool's....


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 1, 2007)

Sage said:
			
		

> Edit: The search is ... semi-there as well!


Go go infinate looping flash.
I used to love making those things.


----------



## Strawkitty (Apr 1, 2007)

tacticalsnake said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAH
> I remember this colour scheme. If I'm not mistaken, it's identical to the colour scheme FA had the first time the site ever went up...
> 
> Ohh, damn April Fool's....


I think it's the same scheme too but what really cracks me up is the search! 

Some might find it to be a bit rotten but not me. *is amused at how many people probably are still waiting for their search results* What would be really nice(and funny) is if the search actually started working tomorrow and people would just ignore it because they think it's a leftover from April Fool's.


----------



## yak (Apr 1, 2007)

Strawkitty said:
			
		

> What would be really nice(and funny) is if the search actually started working tomorrow and people would just ignore it because they think it's a leftover from April Fool's.


You know, it might just do that


----------



## Daniel Kay (Apr 1, 2007)

The color sheem is a bit unused but cool

And dragon fender is soooo cuuuuuuuute, finally something scaley ^..^

Couldnt we keep him like that, for a while at least, pretty pleeeeeaaaaaase


----------



## Taoren (Apr 1, 2007)

yar its teh dark ...

OMG Teh Tao is postins DDDDD:

this layout rawks my pants 8D


----------



## kitetsu (Apr 1, 2007)

Personally i think the dark colors are too depressing for a place like FA. But then again FAP uses dark colors too.


----------



## Waccoon (Apr 1, 2007)

Nghh... don't like the colors, personally.  It's murky, and now looks too much like Furry Art Pile (before it went down, of course).  I hope it's temporary.

The search... is amusing.  To be honest, I never realized how little I missed that feature since there's so much cross-linking going on.  I just seem to stumble across what I want on a daily basis.


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 1, 2007)

Dickie said:
			
		

> If I'm not mistaken, he's a Digimon XP
> 
> And I hope they keep the new colour scheme. It's much easier on the eyes, methinks.


Male to female, skinny to chubby, mammal to leeeezard... =D

And if people like the new color scheme, we can fiiiind a way to keep it around. =)


----------



## Strawkitty (Apr 1, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Male to female, skinny to chubby, mammal to leeeezard... =D
> 
> And if people like the new color scheme, we can fiiiind a way to keep it around. =)


Maybe a smish of the two? Old and new? I think I would like a dark purple scheme(purple is hard to rhyme so I'll pass this time). ^-^

But anyhow vote for keeping this one around... also a vote to have Fender appear in that form again in the future since a permanent change probably wouldn't fly :3


----------



## dave hyena (Apr 1, 2007)

This new banner is truly worthy of the royal dry-stamp of approval. A different colour scheme is also a nice change of pace, truly it would be worthy of charlemagne if one was able to select from a light and a dark option.


----------



## ADF (Apr 1, 2007)

I don't see anything differen't, aww did I miss it?


----------



## dave hyena (Apr 1, 2007)

ADF said:
			
		

> I don't see anything differen't, aww did I miss it?



Try clearing your cache or refreshing from cache, or something liken unto that. Ctrl+f4 in opera for example.


----------



## ADF (Apr 1, 2007)

Nope, cache cleared, no difference  unless I have to clear my cookies which would be annoying as hell.

Can anyone post a screenie so I can see the difference?


----------



## Daniel Kay (Apr 1, 2007)

Preyfar said:
			
		

> Dickie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice change for once... you just dont see to many nice scalies around, and to many change the other way around (scaly to furry) so itÂ´s really a nice change to see something like that ^..^


----------



## dave hyena (Apr 1, 2007)

ADF said:
			
		

> Nope, cache cleared, no difference  unless I have to clear my cookies which would be annoying as hell.
> 
> Can anyone post a screenie so I can see the difference?



Image is NSFW because of thumbnails for adult & mature work.

http://i136.photobucket.com/albums/q162/davehyena/Image1-8.jpg


----------



## ADF (Apr 1, 2007)

Dood, No fair I want! all I get is the autumn theme T.=.T

Oh well thanks for the screenie.

[edit]

Ah! Now it's working ^.=.^ took its sweet time.


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 1, 2007)

Maddox has it right.


> Staring at a white background while you read is like staring at a light bulb (don't believe me? Try turning off the lights next time you use a word processor). Would you stare at a light bulb for hours at a time? Not if you want to keep your vision.


http://www.thebestpageintheuniverse.net/c.cgi?u=faq

The 'duller' the colour, the better.


----------



## imnohbody (Apr 1, 2007)

+1 for the "darker visual theme as an option" opinion.  I find it a lot easier on my eyes than the light color scheme.


----------



## ADF (Apr 1, 2007)

Yeah it would be nice if this theme was optional, not that the big reptile at the top of the screen has anything to do with me wanting to keep it 

On a side note hey there Daniel Kay *waves* long time no see <-"AnnoyedDragon".


----------



## SFox (Apr 1, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Maddox has it right.
> 
> 
> > Staring at a white background while you read is like staring at a light bulb (don't believe me? Try turning off the lights next time you use a word processor). Would you stare at a light bulb for hours at a time? Not if you want to keep your vision.
> ...



Whoa, Maddox actually said something that makes sense!
This is something I never understood, it seems like every web site design tutorial likes to shove this dark text on bright background mentality, but I always found bright on dark much more comfortable.


----------



## Saul (Apr 1, 2007)

I quite like the dark background.Â Â Considering so many of the pictures on FA have white backgrounds, it makes it easier to focus on the actual picture instead of being distracted by the background.Â Â But yeah, darker backgrounds as a whole make it much easier to see the artwork.Â Â It'd be kinda nice if they'd keep it like this.


----------



## lolcox (Apr 1, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Maddox has it right.
> 
> 
> > Staring at a white background while you read is like staring at a light bulb (don't believe me? Try turning off the lights next time you use a word processor). Would you stare at a light bulb for hours at a time? Not if you want to keep your vision.
> ...


Disagree, 100%.

Reading white text on a black background makes my eyes scream.
Things blur together in a horrid mish-mash of pixel-goo, and I pass on it.

I'm far more accustomed to having it the other way around, black text on a white screen.

I'll tolerate a dark green on black, however.


By the way: 20/20 left eye, 20/16 right eye, and been doing this for a decade or more.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Apr 1, 2007)

I love the darker color scheme. Then again, I'm used to it due to all those years of using a CLI.


----------



## Daniel Kay (Apr 1, 2007)

ADF said:
			
		

> On a side note hey there Daniel Kay *waves* long time no see <-"AnnoyedDragon".



Heya, nice to see you again ^..^

As for the page design the darker style may be a bit unused but it looks nice, maybe with the next update we get costumizable colors... like the official Elder Scrolls homepage which has 6 (i think) diffrent styles you can chose from... the chosen color sheeme only appears for you so others can chose another style and it doesnt affect you... personally found a tan background with dark brown letters most eye friendly

But i do vote to kee fender like that for a bit ^..^


----------



## tacticalsnake (Apr 1, 2007)

Strawkitty said:
			
		

> tacticalsnake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh yeah, the search was pretty amusing. I was like, what the hell-- if this was really working, wouldn't they have said something...? Kaaay, let's see what happens if I try it out... (And then I lol'd)


----------



## tacticalsnake (Apr 1, 2007)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Maddox has it right.
> 
> 
> > Staring at a white background while you read is like staring at a light bulb (don't believe me? Try turning off the lights next time you use a word processor). Would you stare at a light bulb for hours at a time? Not if you want to keep your vision.
> ...



Well, if one wants to keep their vision, they wouldn't be using their moniter with the other lights off, either.... Dark on light is easier to read than Light on Dark, although Black on White is generally not that great an option. Don't need that much contrast... 
But at least for me, trying to read light on dark hurts my eyes and is fairly difficult. 

But then again, I keep all the lights on in my room when I'm on the computer.


----------



## V-Princess007 (Apr 1, 2007)

I like this layout; but I don't like the anthro. The other one was better I think!


----------



## Epsereth (Apr 3, 2007)

I don't know, I really like my books inscribed on light bulbs. ;_;


----------



## Vulnavia (Apr 3, 2007)

I am somewhat distressed by the dark color scheme. I would be very pleased if there were color scheme options.  Some folks have different needs and different optimal color contrast preferences.  Personally, the dark colors and white text make me edgy and very uncomfortable.  I prefer a neutral manila colored background and sepia tone letters


----------



## Bokracroc (Apr 3, 2007)

Vulnavia said:
			
		

> I am somewhat distressed by the dark color scheme...





			
				Vulnavia said:
			
		

> ...Personally, the dark colors and white text make me edgy and very uncomfortable.



Several people have said things similar to that and I still don't understand it.
Personal Preferance is easy but a colour scheme distressing?


----------



## roochak (Apr 3, 2007)

Sorry, but the eyestrain-inducing white text on a dark background has got to go. That is, if anyone writes anything that they actually want me to read.


----------



## Almafeta (Apr 3, 2007)

Still waiting for it to change back.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Apr 3, 2007)

Me too, I still don't like the grey. April Fools should only be one day, right? x_X Change back tiems naow?


----------

